# Need help on Canada FSW related query



## rajmca05 (Jul 8, 2014)

Dear Friends,
My first post in this forum and dont know how to start!!

Here we go:

I found Canada FSW (Federal Skilled Worker) PR seems another option for relocation to out of India. Before I decide to proceed with FSW application, I need your help to understand below questions:

1. Is that FSW REALLY USEFUL for considering work option in Canada?
2. How is the IT job demand in Canada? 
3. Once PR confirmed, how easily the companies will consider interviewing the candidate being in India (may be on Skype)
4. How much could be the average salary for Indian on PR having 8+ years of IT experience?
5. I came to know that Canada is very expensive as well. How is the savings with Software Engineer job?
6. As of now, I may apply under Software Engineer category. But later I may change my role to Insurance IT Business Analyst. Any benefit or drwaback?

Answering the questions may help me a lot to make final decision.

Thanks In Advance!!! 

Regards
Raj, Bangalore


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Average salaries will vary by province and location within that province - and they have nothing whatsoever to do with whether one is Indian or not.

As for Canada being expensive, that will also depend on where one lives. As for savings, that depends on each individual's lifestyle doesn't it? Someone who spends more will save less than someone who doesn't spend much.


----------

